# Reel for a Sabiki Rod



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought two Sabiki rods. Any suggestion on a good reel for those? Conventional/overhand preferably.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess i have not seen a sabiki rod with a conventional reel on it. Normally people will just use something like a penn spinning reel. You normally want something fairly inexpensive but tough. Our sabiki rod/reel takes a lot of abuse for whatever reason.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Conventional rod and reel setup does not allow you to get the best action for sabiki jigging. That being said it is still possable but the catch ratio will be less.

I use shimano sienna spinning reels for sabiki jigging.


----------

